# Rubiks Metro Timer - Windows Phone and Windows 8



## patrickjason91 (Aug 24, 2013)

For Windows Phone:
http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=f07c9681-0fbc-4dbf-a845-4c52fb9a331f

For Windows 8: [I will upload the app very soon, since it was made available only to the Philippines Windows Store]
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/fil-ph/app/5ee34342-4fee-41f4-8c99-c17df1c1bd8e

I created the Rubiks Metro Timer, first for Windows 8, and then ported to Windows Phone. So just follow the links above to try and download them. As of now here are the features:

- 3x3x3 scrambler for every solve
- RA of 5
- automatic saving of session so you can get back to your previous session solves
- editing of solves

Screenshots (for Windows Phone)


Screenshots (for Windows 8)


Please spread the word thanks! Will update the app with newer usable features and as per request and suggestions.


----------



## kottcuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Any links for Windows 7


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2013)

Very cool! Looking forward to playing with this on my Surface tonight!


----------



## patrickjason91 (Aug 25, 2013)

kottcuber said:


> Any links for Windows 7



Sorry, I don't have timer specifically for Windows 7, well maybe if you'd want I would suggest you try the Java-based timers like CalCubeTimer or the ones made by Walter Souza, it's good for any desktop computers like Windows 7


----------



## piyushp761 (Aug 25, 2013)

when will you make it worldwide???


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 25, 2013)

Why windows phone:3 I feel like hardly anyone has those, we need iOS/android):


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Why windows phone:3 I feel like hardly anyone has those, we need iOS/android):



There are plenty of iPhone and Android timers out there. I don't have a windows phone, but it's nice to know that those who do will now have a timer app.


----------



## kottcuber (Aug 25, 2013)

patrickjason91 said:


> Sorry, I don't have timer specifically for Windows 7, well maybe if you'd want I would suggest you try the Java-based timers like CalCubeTimer or the ones made by Walter Souza, it's good for any desktop computers like Windows 7



I have a lot of timers anyway. Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice. I was working myself one one for Win8, but I guess it's not necessary to continue, since yours look really great.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good timer - I wish it had rolling avg12 too, but apart from that it's great! Thanks!
Doesn't have enough features to use on my laptop, but works cleanly on the surface when out.


----------



## patrickjason91 (Aug 26, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Good timer - I wish it had rolling avg12 too, but apart from that it's great! Thanks!
> Doesn't have enough features to use on my laptop, but works cleanly on the surface when out.



I had implemented the Average of 12, but since the screen doesn't fit the other details I disabled it. But for the future updates of the app (for both Windows Phone, as well as Windows 8), I will place a dedicated page for the session details for showing the Average of 12 also ^^

Please keep the comments and suggestions coming so to improve the app  Since all of us using Windows Phone and Windows 8 want and deserve cube timer app that takes great advantage of user experience of Windows 8/Windows Phone ^^


----------



## Zeotor (Aug 29, 2013)

patrickjason91 said:


> For Windows 8: [I will upload the app very soon, since it was made available only to the Philippines Windows Store]



Is the Windows 8 app currently available outside of the Philippines Windows Store? If not, when will it be available? If so, how do I download it?
Thank you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> Is the Windows 8 app currently available outside of the Philippines Windows Store? If not, when will it be available? If so, how do I download it?
> Thank you.



It's available, go to the link from the original post.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

If I upgraded my Win 7 computer to 8 or use my moms Win 8 laptop Will the timer support the Speedstacks?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2013)

The timer's purpose is to utilize w8's touch ability.
Why would you want to use an external timer for it?

Use something else.


----------



## patrickjason91 (Aug 30, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> Is the Windows 8 app currently available outside of the Philippines Windows Store? If not, when will it be available? If so, how do I download it?
> Thank you.



It's only available to the Philippines Windows Store, but you CAN actually download it, just change your PC's location (Go to search, then search "Change Location", then pick Philippines)

I will upload the version that will be currently available to all Store regions as soon as I fix some issues and add some much-needed features.



 Michael Womack said:


> If I upgraded my Win 7 computer to 8 or use my moms Win 8 laptop Will the timer support the Speedstacks?



Not really planning to integrate it with the StackMats unfortunately. And yeah, StachuK1992 is right, since it's Windows 8 and it's primarily focusing on supporting touch devices, so it's aiming really to support touch rather than connecting other device.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2013)

I did not have to change ANY settings to download the app.
I clicked the link at the top and just downloaded; no troubles at all, either on my Surface Pro or laptop, both with Win8.

I am definitely not in the Philippines.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 6, 2013)

make it world wide now as there is only 1 other timer on the windows store which sucks!


----------

